# Need help!!



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I just got a genesis up rio grande part number g68550. 
I'm using bachmann ez command. Loco won't move lights are on and sound is not very loud. I have went threw all the programming instructions. The loco will not move and help?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

what address are you using?


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I have tried 3 and tried reprogramming it to different address


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

My suggestion would be to reset everything to factory settings and start over.You should be able to find instructions online


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I can't get adobe on my phone to download it.will it work with ez command?


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

It should work,I can't imagine a bachmann loco not working with a bachmann dcc setup


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I am new. The loco is quite and doesn't sound right kinda distorted. I have a backmann Union Pacific no sound 40$ Job and it works fine. I have changes it's address to 1 so I kinda know my way around little. I have taken one peace of flex track just to make sure it's getting enough power still same results. Now when I change the address the loco will make a few beeping sounds but won't to show it has been re programmed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A non sound Bachmann DCC loco, when address is changed,
will have a slight motion to acknowledge the change. Do you see
that on yours?

If not, could it be that there is a motor wiring problem;
loose, or broken wire? Can you disconnect the motor from the
decoder and test to see that it, in fact, does run on DC?

Since the light is dim, could it also be that there is binding
in the drive gears and the higher motor stall amperage dims the light?

How does the light of the other DCC loco react to your attempt
to run the defective one when both are on the track?

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

It works on dc made a awful sound from speaker so I stopped. My new train is dcc loaded with sound just not sure what's wrong. Like I said my 40$ job works fine just didn't know if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

This one has sound and when I change address it makes a few beeping sounds. Kinda like its powering up.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I also have no control of the sound it's just kinda making a running sound. Like I said its not very loud though. Lights are on and have no control of them. When I try to give it a address it will be 4-5 times.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Bachmann EZ command is not a very good or robust system. It is good to introduce people to DCC, though. It's the power and the features that are lacking.

Can you take your locomotive to a local train store and see if it will run with an NCE or Digitrax system? 

If it does not, then there will be an issue with the locomotive itself.

Is the new locomotive an Athearn Genesis? Also , what DCC decoder came with it?


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Going to try and take it to them. I connected my controller to one 3foot flex track one would think it could power that rail enough. It's obvious though I'm not missing something basic. The new loco with all the sound&bells and whistle had me out of my comfort zone. Have you herd of problems straight out of the box? I know it happens with my Rc gear but its rare.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have heard of problems out of the box, but it does not happen very often.

Is the new loco an Athearn Genesis?

What DCC decoder came with it? Soundtraxx Tsunami?

I do know that the Bachmann EZ Command can be underpowered for the sound equipped locomotives. 

I use a Digitrax Super Chief at home and an NCE Power Cab at the local flea Market. Neither one have been under powered.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes athearn it has tsunami sound.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Take it to your LHS for sure.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

So I got a exchange today same thing really confused here.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Did you go to your LHS for locomotive testing? The sound equipped locomotives can overload the Bachmann EZ command.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I did they didn't test it just gave me another one. It has the same exact problems as the other. It doesn't matter what address its on does the same thing 1-9.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It does not sound like a problem with the locomotives.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree so its something else but what? Some say bachmann ez command doesn't have the power but I hooked it up to one peace of track and still same thing. Is there anything I have to do to the loco? I just took it out of box set on track and it comes on go to address 3 nothing.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Again, take the locomotive to a hobby store. Let them show you how the NCE works.

Trying to run a sound equipped locomotive with an EZ command is like trying to get your car started with a 6 volt battery.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Use the ez commander to reset it by any number down press the stop(the red led will blink fast) the press another number 0-9


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

It does the same on all numbers. When I change the address it beeps a few times then nothing. I agree on power it's just not enough I guess. My lhs is 45min away ill go back and have them test it. They run digtrax


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It takes an hour to get to my LHS. I understand. My LHS uses Easy DCC, NCE and Digitrax controllers. If it works on Digitrax, you will really need to upgrade from the Bachmann to something that can power up the sound equipped locomotives.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

My E-z commander will power 2 Athearn F7A and 3 F7b all at once it probably just needs to be reset


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry the have Mrc. The loco you run have sound?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The MRC DCC is known to have issues. They make wonderful DC transformers though, but fall way short in the DCC arena.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

So what is a good reliable system? I'm a new to trains my goals is to have 2-3 locos I have side by side tracks and will have a switching yard. My layout is 4x13 down the middle the 4x7 down the walls. I have a big H basically. So I need a controller geard for that. Also I don't have interest in wireless.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The NCE Power cab, or a Digitrax Zephyr Plus will get you there.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for your help. Not trying to be complicated but there is guys on YouTube with my exact setup running sound locos not sure if there tsunami or not.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I use the NCE Power cab for the once a month flea market I sell stuff at, and I use Digitrax Super Chief at home. Never an issue with BLI Quantum, Soundtraxx, or Digitrax.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Um, guys, I looked up that part number on the Athearn website, and it says that locomotive is only DCC Quick-Plug equipped, not Tsunami-equipped. Try running it on Button 10 (the analog button).

http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATHG68550


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I did makes funny sounds.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

But when I change the address it beeps 4 times so its recognizing something?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

You're sure that was the product number?


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I read it straight off box. On my way to lhs to get this figured out. Thanks for all the help ill post what they tell me.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

You might as well have them take off the shell and confirm whether or not there really is a decoder in there.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

They wouldn't :/ didn't work on there layout. So I'm going home see what the inside looks like. They had some universal decoters didn't want to hack up my loco. Soo lead to me a drop in decoter if this one does that's one thank you for your time.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

This is what I found??


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That is Athearn's light and power board, with the jumper. It will run on DC, not DCC unless your DCC controller can handle it.

Swap that thing out and install a DCC decoder.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. My lhs 45 min away really got to me yesterday. That was my 3rd trip trying to figure this out. The didn't want to pull the hood off for me to see if the loco had a decoder. Little did I know it was 2 screws and bam it's off. So I'm taking your guys advise cuz they are clueless. Now here's the kicker and why I'm finished with that place. I did have the little plastic sleeve for the loco I had everything else just the sleeve. It was in the plastic had all the pertection stuff. Any who he says get that sleeve and ill take it back I was like I'm 45mjn away. He didn't care so I got on eBay to check for decoders so I could just buy one and install myself. I found that my loco with same part# is $160 and one with sound is $215. They charged me after tax $240! So I will be taking this one back and ordering one that's ready to go off the web.Rant over! Thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a DCC dummy plug. That engine should run on DC power, but there's no actual decoder in that engine, although you can use either one of those connectors to install a DCC decoder. A simple Digitrax decoder would be easiest to install, but you could also install a Soundtraxx if you wanted. I would have that done by a professional, though. If you do decide to install your own decoder, and you use the 8-pin NMRA connector, don't forget to remove the dummy plug from the 9-pin JST connector. It takes a little force, but it does unplug from those wires.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks read my last post plz. I'm going to return it.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn! But I would point out that it's possible that it was a legitimate mistake on their part, so be reasonable with them.

Here's an online site that might give you more bang for the buck. It does take them a few days to process orders, but their prices are nigh impossible to beat.

www.modeltrainstuff.com


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I will agree with that easy mistake. But not willing to help me out after all my trouble trying to keep doing business with them. I'm the guy that says support your lhs online stores are killing the hobby. Now I see why so many guys shop online.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah that does stink, but maybe they've had bad experiences doing stuff like that. maybe they tried to help customers out with repairs in the past, but got blamed when things broke or the repairs didn't hold up, or something. But anyways, who you do business with is entirely up to you.

That being said, be careful buying stuff from ebay. I very much prefer Model Train Stuff, because they have a better selection for nearly unbeatable prices. but I also do business with my LHS because they keep earning my business.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Very true thanks for the site on it now good prices.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

IF your LHS is not being helpful, I agree, buy online. 

There is one store that is 15 minutes away. Very little train stuff, but lots of R/C. They are a good source of tools though.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

That's the opposite of this place. Iv been into racing for years and every time I went in there they were lost. So I got into railroading and I was like finally they can help me. I ended up with a MTH seems like a good loco to me has sound so I'm on cloud 9! You guys no much about them?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I have an MTH SD70ACe, but I haven't had terribly good experiences with it. When I got it, it didn't make prime mover sounds. Got that problem fixed, it ran fine for a week, then the sounds and lights died completely, and it's out for repair now. I probably should've just exchanged it, but I prefer to repair engines that I buy, plus the hobby shop that I got it from was a good two hours from where I lived at the time. Now it's two days away from where I live, so if I can't get it fixed, I'll probably have to get the decoder replaced.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I have sd70m-2 proto 3 sound?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

You probably won't have the same problems I did, but I prefer Athearn Genesis engines, personally.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Ya unfortanly the hobby shop made a big mistake and was selling dcc ready locos not dcc equipped locos oh well I'm happy now.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

That's why I usually go to Athearn's website and double-check the item numbers. Of course, most of the engines I've ordered have been special orders.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

My dad who is more clueless than me bought it for Christmas. The guy told him it was dcc with sound. Ha boy washe wrong.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Lsmith said:


> That's the opposite of this place. Iv been into racing for years and every time I went in there they were lost. So I got into railroading and I was like finally they can help me. I ended up with a MTH seems like a good loco to me has sound so I'm on cloud 9! You guys no much about them?


The most expensive locomotive I have is a BLI PRR K4s. It has the same road number as the locomotive that pulled my great grandfather's passenger train. He was PRR passenger conductor. I have an official PRR photo of him and all the crew taken in Columbus OH.

I want to try out MTH, but do not have the money at this point.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I almost bought a MTH and then I heard about their DCS and that they are not that much DCC friendly. Is that still true? If so that is a shame. They have some beautiful engines.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Good luck with mine so far. Runs so smooth sound is great. Really happy so far


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm severely tempted to buy one or two of MTH's new Alleghenies, like maybe 1601 and 1604.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

2649 is what I have


----------

